# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Vage pijn in buik

## Cyntia19

hey,

Laatst verloor ik opeens een kwak donker (bijna bruinig) bloed.Ik trok ook wit weg en was helemaal wazig, naar de dokter gegaan die zei dat ik een onsteking had en gaf me antibiotica.

De antibiotica werkt niet. Het oude bloedverlies is uit zichzelf gestopt. Maar ik heb nog steeds flink pijn in me buik, me buik is keihard en me onderrug doet zeer.

Echter ben ik bang om terug te gaan naar de dok omdat hij mij dan mischien een zeur vind. 

Ikzelf heb namelijk last van een kapotte knie,hooikoorts,visallergie, overgevoelige hormonen en zonder reden flauwvallen. Daardoor zie ik de dokter dus vaak.

Hebben jullie enige tips wt het kan zijn of hoe ik hiermee om moet gaan?

----------


## Xynyx

Ik zou zeggen ; ga met deze klachten absoluut naar je arts. Angst is een slechte raadgever..

----------


## D1ana

In het homeopatische circuit zijn hier ook wel remedies voor te vinden. Ontstekingsremmers in kruiden, zoals in A.Vogel of Herbella producten, willen nog wel eens heel erg goed helpen tegen maagpijn.

----------

